# Water coming out of the steam wand when unit turn on



## d33pbluez (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi All,

Mind asking, It is normal for few drop of water to flow out from the steam wand when unit was turn on after it was off sometime.... ? All button are off except for power button...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

What machine have you got?

If it's only a few drops and then it stops it may just be condensation - in which case I wouldn't worry.


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

It's in the Silva forum...


----------



## d33pbluez (Dec 2, 2013)

Hi Daren,

Im having Rancilio Silvia v3...Thanks for the reply...scare me alittle because when i brought the machine there were no water flowing out when i switch on until i start using for a week... but the water drop intermittent ...sometimes i turn on there is no water sometimes there is... but eventually it stop after a while...


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

jeebsy said:


> It's in the Silva forum...


I'm using Tapatalk so I can't easily see which forum it's in (or signatures).



d33pbluez said:


> Hi Daren,
> 
> Im having Rancilio Silvia v3...Thanks for the reply...scare me alittle because when i brought the machine there were no water flowing out when i switch on until i start using for a week... but the water drop intermittent ...sometimes i turn on there is no water sometimes there is... but eventually it stop after a while...


As I say - if it's only a couple of drops and then stops then don't worry. Just use it. If it starts getting worse then worry. Silvia's are very well built and should last you years. In the worst case scenario they are simple to fix with most parts readily available.

Enjoy your machine


----------



## d33pbluez (Dec 2, 2013)

Daren said:


> I'm using Tapatalk so I can't easily see which forum it's in (or signatures).
> 
> As I say - if it's only a couple of drops and then stops then don't worry. Just use it. If it starts getting worse then worry. Silvia's are very well built and should last you years. In the worst case scenario they are simple to fix with most parts readily available.
> 
> Enjoy your machine


Thanks Daren


----------

